# Controbattere



## Emilio85

Salut à tout le monde.

Tout à l'heure je parlais avec un ami au sujet de la capacité d'écoute des personnes pendant une discussion. 

Il me disait qu'il aimait bien répliquer et que pour lui c'était difficile de laisser de la place à son interlocuteur. 

Sur quoi, j'ai pensé à "controbattere". 

Selon vous, comment ça se traduit correctement? 

Mes essais: s'opposer, répliquer ou contrebalancer (en effet c'est mon ami, français, qui m'a conseillé ce dernier mot, après que j'ai lui expliqué la signification de controbattere, mais il ne parle pas italien).

Merci par avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Contrebalancer, jamais entendu dans ce sens là, en tout cas dans une phrase courte et simple ! Mais je suis Belge   !
Répliquer 
Opposer (non réfléchi)  : cfr http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/opposer
Objecter (cfr ci-dessus)
Ciao ciao .


----------



## Emilio85

Mais est-ce qu'il y a, selon vous, un terme plus représentatif de ce mot ?

Controbattere signifie, en effet, répliquer, mais avec la nuance de proportionnalité opposée (j'espère que cela peut se dire). 

Controbattere c'est plus virulent que répliquer, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anaiss

Dai un'occhiata qui
http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/repliquer

Sul mio Garzanti è suggerito _riposter_, sennò ecco qualche sinonimo:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/riposter


----------



## matoupaschat

Riposter, oui, d'accord . Mais en fait, les différences sont très ténues, et on utilise l'un pour l'autre, en ajoutant la plupart du temps un adverbe qui, lui, fait vraiment la différence : répliquer/répondre/riposter méchamment/sèchement/du tac au tac/etc...



Emilio85 said:


> Mais est-ce qu'il y a, *selon vous* (se vous vale voi ,vabbene - se invece vale Lei, meno bene) , un ... ?


NB - La norma qui è che tutti si diano del tu (anche se io fossi il Papa)


----------



## Anaiss

Controbattere è come contrattaccare, solo che si tratta di un "duello" verbale...Sarebbe un replicare prontamente, molto convinti della propria tesi. 

Comunque matou, se non scrivi la tua vera età (cioè 25 anni) tu es destiné à être vouvoyé!  
Scherzo ovviamente, un caro saluto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Controbattere è come contrattaccare, solo che si tratta di un "duello" verbale...Sarebbe un replicare prontamente, molto convinti della propria tesi.


Allora, la traduzione perfetta è "contrattaquer" in francese . Serve sia in campo militare che in senso figurato .



Anaiss said:


> Comunque matou, se non scrivi la tua vera età (cioè 25 anni) tu es destiné à être vouvoyé!


 
 Fatto !!! Adesso mi potete dare chi del tu, chi del giovanotto ...  ma solo per poche ore 

Un carissimo saluto .


----------



## Ruminante

Salve,
vorrei aggiungere solo una cosa: per ben descrivere l'abitudine di replicare senza lasciar parlare l'interlocutore, non potremmo usare il verbo interrompere ? O non ho capito un'acca ?
Grazie


----------



## Emilio85

Anaiss said:
			
		

> Controbattere è come contrattaccare, solo che si tratta di un "duello" verbale...Sarebbe un replicare prontamente, molto convinti della propria tesi.





matoupaschat said:


> Allora, la traduzione perfetta è "contrattaquer" in francese . Serve sia in campo militare che in senso figurato .



Pas mal contre-attaquer...



			
				matoupaschat said:
			
		

> (se vous vale voi ,vabbene - se invece vale Lei, meno bene)



...il "vous" era rivolto a tutto il forum 

EDIT: pensandoci bene, riposter c'est la même chose. Quindi penso che il primo suggerimento di Anaiss calzi bene ugualmente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Emilio85 said:


> ...il "vous" era rivolto a tutto il forum   Meglio così !
> EDIT: pensandoci bene, riposter c'est la même chose. Quindi penso che il primo suggerimento di Anaiss calzi bene ugualmente.


 
Sí, ci sono lievissime sfumature che variano a seconda della regione, dell'età, del livello socioculturale ecc... Ad esempio, per me, "contre-attaquer" è più attivo, più impegnativo, mentre "riposter" è più passivo nel senso che è una conseguenza, forse non voluta ma obbligata, del fatto originale .

Buona serata .


----------



## Emilio85

matoupaschat said:


> Sí, ci sono lievissime sfumature che variano a seconda della regione, dell'età, del livello socioculturale ecc... Ad esempio, per me, "contre-attaquer" è più attivo, più impegnativo, mentre "riposter" è più passivo nel senso che è una conseguenza, forse non voluta ma obbligata, del fatto originale.



Intéressant...merci


----------

